# Out of control hormones?



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

My 8 month old dutch pup has decided to hump everything including attempting to hump me lately. I will be sitting there typing and turn around and he's trying to hump me. He will hump blankets, pillows, or nothing at all. He's worse than my husband. It's driving me insane!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

_He's worse than my husband._

That was worth a good laugh.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> My 8 month old dutch pup has decided to hump everything including attempting to hump me lately. I will be sitting there typing and turn around and he's trying to hump me. He will hump blankets, pillows, or nothing at all. He's worse than my husband. It's driving me insane!


You can always neuter at least one of them ;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

But one will take more convincing than the other.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

hahahahaha can I get a 2 for 1 deal please? :-o


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Dang I thought this was going to be about females in general and the ones on here:lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Dang I thought this was going to be about females in general and the ones on here:lol:



trust you to say what im thinking :lol:

still could prove to become a mighty intresting topic !


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

:-\":-\":-\"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Trying really hard to not sound rude here, but if you have an 8 month old Arko son that is humping everything,including YOU it is not becuase he is attracted to you LOL....

It sounds like you need to do some serious OB, CONTROL now...if things are as you describe them with the recent posts. 

Could get dangerous fairly soon....if and when that happens the humor will be gone...your dog has been bred to fight humans, in case you forgot that...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> trust you to say what im thinking :lol:
> 
> still could prove to become a mighty intresting topic !


I try my best


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Trying really hard to not sound rude here, but if you have an 8 month old Arko son that is humping everything, it is not becuase he is attracted to you LOL....
> 
> It sounds like you need to do some serious OB, CONTROL now...if things are as you describe them with the recent posts.
> 
> Could get dangerous fairly soon....if and when that happens the humor will be gone...your dog has been bred to fight humans, in case you forgot that...


Oh Joby your no fun it might get very humorous, I mean isn't that what everybody wants until they get it is a real bad ass man eating, shit eating dog.:-s


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Oh Joby your no fun it might get very humorous, I mean isn't that what everybody wants until they get it is a real bad ass man eating, shit eating dog.:-s


figured someone should at least mention it... in case Georgia is not just pretending to be an air head...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There was an old spinster who's dog would hump her every time she got on her hands and knees to scrub the floor. 
She took the dog to the vets. Vet asks her if she wanted the dog neutered.
!!HELL NO!! says she!
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
8-[ 
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

I want his nails trimmed!  ...............O:-\"


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

lol at bob!

I agree put the dog in his place.And start teaching some control.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob...that was pretty sick...LOL but funny...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> I try my best



well done grashopper :lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> There was an old spinster who's dog would hump her every time she got on her hands and knees to scrub the floor.
> She took the dog to the vets. Vet asks her if she wanted the dog neutered.
> !!HELL NO!! says she!
> v
> ...


Old mother Hubbard went to the cubbard to get her dog a bone, went she bent over Rover took over she got her bone of her own OHHHHHHHHH :-\"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Old mother Hubbard went to the cubbard to get her dog a bone, went she bent over Rover took over she got her bone of her own OHHHHHHHHH :-\"


LOL....I bet you can do one hell of a good Dice impression Harry....


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> LOL....I bet you can do one hell of a good Dice impression Harry....


Well we did both grow up in neigborhoods somewhat close to each other in NYC :wink:, although differing generations though but NYC is NYC, kinda like odor is odor:lol:

I do love me some dice, geroge carlin though, kinda the godfathers of comedy just like music they dont make it like they use too, I'm a old school fan


----------

